# New Silkie Chick



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

This is the new Silkie chick who is going to be a companion bird to Baby 2 the Peafowl. Like any bird in the house they need to pull their weight, be Microsoft proficient and able to respond in a rational manner to questions on the forum.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There are times I fully believe chickens are smarter than some humans I've run across.

Have the two been introduced yet? I was thinking no since they're not both typing out intelligent missives together.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, they are doing well together!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We need a thumbs up emote. It won't be long and Baby II is going to be five times of the Silkie chick.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, but some of the Silkies I saw today were of fair size, Lavenders and Reds, Cinnamon color perhaps?. Baby II will be large but then he or she will join the Sissy Gang with the rest of the Peafowl. I mean, they still let the hens chase them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Silkies aren't the fastest growers. To see how quickly Baby I grew from your pics it's pretty easy to imagine how fast Baby II is going to outpace the pen mate in growth.

When the chickens can still chase the Babies when they're full grown then you'll have something to be concerned about.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It's rough turf out there! The Ducks run a shakedown and protection racket, and the hens bully the Peafowl and Turkeys! (I'm not sure why, just some tough hens). Here is a picture of the new Silkie with Baby 2 the Peafowl. They are getting along well and this should work for a bit.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's going to get challenging with Baby 2 decides it wants to roost. 

What are you going to do with the Silkie chick after Baby 2 is old enough to join the others?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm guessing the Silkie chick will be ready to join the others before Baby 2. But I'll probably look for another couple Silkies.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Baby 2 will probably roost on Melissa's head in similar fashion to Baby 1.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Has she already started spoiling him/her?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yup. Human imprinted feathered entity.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Was it known that peas would imprint like Baby 1 did?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, I said "don't do it!", but it was too late. A feathered poultry/human Frankenstein-like entity had already been created. (But it only weighed like an ounce or so)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm looking forward to how things are going to change when he reaches maturity. Will there be a Jekyll & Hyde transformation?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Baby 2 will probably roost on Melissa's head in similar fashion to Baby 1.


Sounds like my Chip! I have to remove him from my head to put him in to roost every night. Turd.....


----------

